# A One Ton Linear Servo Motor!



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

This isn't my tutorial, but I saw it online on one of my websites I check daily and thought this would be GREAT for haunters. A sub $100 Servo motor made from a 1 Ton Scissor Jack. How cool would it be to use this to move giant props around with? I'm thinking about using a couple of these to make a motion controlled simulator ride....

http://makeprojects.com/Project/One-Ton-Linear-Servo/882/1


----------

